

Moto 360 Now Available - reinhardt1053
http://www.motorola.com/us/consumers/shop-all-other/Moto-360/moto360-pdp.html

======
maxharris
I really like the round face, which I think is superior to the square one on
the Apple Watch.

But I don't think the Moto 360 work with my iPhone, so this is a non-starter
for me. (I won't switch to an Android phone, no matter what.)

Or am I wrong - does it work with the iPhone?

